# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  لحماية الفلاش ميموري برنامج Pen Protect 1.45

## انسان هادي

أعزائي وأحبائي زوار هذا المنتدى الكرام...   *برنامج : PenProtect 1.45*  *لحماية الفلاش ميموري بكلمة سر*        *عمل البرنامج* *هذا البرنامج يقوم بقفل USB Flash Memory الخاصة بك برقم سري ولا يمكن أن يفتح إلا من طرفك فقط، في حالة إذا فقدتها أو نسيتها في مكان ما، وهكذا ستتمكن من حفظ ملفاتك ومعلوماتك الشخصية بعيدا عن أيدي المتطفلين ومحبي التجسس على الاخرين.* *طريقة الاستخدام سهلة يكفي فقط أن تشغل البرنامج داخل الفلاش ميموري، ثم تضع الرقم السري لتصبح ملفاتك مشفرة ومحمية (كما في الصورة)، وفي حالة أردت استخدامها من جديد قم بازالة الحماية عنها بوضع نفس الرقم السري.* *الحجم* *:*   *1.8 ميجابايت*  *صورة البرنامج :*       *للتحميل*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور اخي الكريم 
بارك الله بك*

----------

